# ? on used Grizzly 8" jointer



## Benny Blanco (Apr 21, 2012)

I think I could use a jointer at this point, never used one though.

I found a slighly used Grizzly 8", it appears to be an older one, painted green.

Would this be good, at less then 1/2 the price of a current model?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yep!*

I have a newer 8" Grizzly 2HP it's an excellent jointer with long beds. Grab it. :yes: bill


----------



## Benny Blanco (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks Bill, its seems good, the beds are long on it.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> I have a newer 8" Grizzly 2HP it's an excellent jointer with long beds. Grab it. :yes: bill


+1, I have the older green 8", very pleased with it.


----------



## Benny Blanco (Apr 21, 2012)

I did it!
Pick it up tomarrow afternoon

Thanks, for the help on this!
I was looking at 6" models, but reading some here, 8" is better.


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Cool man. Make sure you post some pictures when you get it. We love the pics, here.:smile:
--Mat


----------



## Benny Blanco (Apr 21, 2012)

I will get some photos of it on here.
It has levers to adjust the tables, instead of hand wheels like what the current ones appear to have.
I have been hand planing for a couple of years, looking forward to speed things up a little.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*jointers require some finesse*

Don't expect to just plow on through and get good results. 
A light cut, even feed speed and pressure will give the best results.
Think of it the same way as hand planing and remove only the "offending" material from the high spots, until you get close to a flat surface. Then surface the entire board all the way through. You can partially feed a board and then lift it off the cutterhead to remove only the portion your eye tells you is higher. Looking down the board after every couple of passes will reveal a lot. The change in the color of the wood will also tell you how far you have to go. :yes: bill


----------



## Benny Blanco (Apr 21, 2012)

I am glad that I started with only hand tools, I have had a table saw less then a year now.
I think hand tools has given me a better feel for wood, then just motoring through it from the start.
I can even sharpen a hand saw!

The points you have given me are well taken, thanks bill!


----------



## Benny Blanco (Apr 21, 2012)

I think I got lucky! This machine appears to have worked one board.
Just a hint of saw dust in the base, blades are sharp, no nicks,
not a mark on the table. Model G1018.
Try to get it set up tomorrow, with a photo or two.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Nice score! Look forward to seeing pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Here's my Grizzly bought slightly used and fitted with a power feed. I don't use the power feed very often but for certain tasks it's the bomb. 

Is the model you are getting the parallelogram or the traditional? I've had both types but don't really recommend one over the other.

I figured out a nifty way to hone the knives while still in the machine if you are interested.

Bret


----------



## Benny Blanco (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow Lola Ranch, that is one machine!
The one I just obtained is much more basic, the base is alot smaller, regular bed type.
I have to get this thing in my basement, I have an attic opening in the stairwell, where I can rig a chain hoist, a few boards for skids, it will get down there.
My one car garage is full of metal working machine tools, around 10 tons of machines.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yes, we are interested....*



Lola Ranch said:


> Here's my Grizzly bought slightly used and fitted with a power feed. I don't use the power feed very often but for certain tasks it's the bomb.
> 
> Is the model you are getting the parallelogram or the traditional? I've had both types but don't really recommend one over the other.
> 
> ...


You betcha Bret! :yes:



Benny Blanco said:


> Wow Lola Ranch, that is one machine!
> The one I just obtained is much more basic, the base is alot smaller, regular bed type.
> I have to get this thing in my basement, I have an attic opening in the stairwell, where I can rig a chain hoist, a few boards for skids, it will get down there.
> *My one car garage is full of metal working machine tools, around 10 tons of machines*.


OK Benny, show us the pictures! :yes: 

bill


----------



## Benny Blanco (Apr 21, 2012)

Not to good at the computer, but I did manage to get photos in my album.
The second photo shows my problem this AM, RAIN!!!, the jointer is under the tarp.
My one car garage behind.
The camera, is on wide, moving around counter clockwise.
There are 3 lathes-2 small Monarchs and a Hardinge Hand Chucker, a tool&cutter grinder, a jig boring machine, Sunnen honing machine, drill press, shop press, and stuff.
The Monarchs have the same capacity as an Atlas bench lathe, but weigh close to 3500 pounds.
The jig borer, is 8ft tall and just over 4000 lbs.
Do not try this at home! the owner here has lost his mind many years ago.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Wow!*

I've never seen so many lathes in such a small space. 
What are you making on them? I see aluminum chips in one of the trays. You won't be able to cram woodworking tools together like this you know....:laughing: bill


----------



## Benny Blanco (Apr 21, 2012)

I have always been a repair guy.
The machines in the garage were my tool and fixture making machines from a large shop I had for some decades.
I have just two main customers right now, a hydraulics/industrial equipment dealer, and very good dirt bike race engine builder.
I also do machine tool spindle rebuilds, with a clean assembly room in the basement.
The basement is bigger then the garage.

I have a little problem with the jointer.
It was warm yesterday, when I got back with the machine it started to rain, now its cold and raining.
The warm machine, with the sudden cooling and humidity has caused a thick fog on the surfaces, its probably wetter now then if it was rained on directly, or just dunked.
So, I am pulling the tables, and get this thing in right now, with quickness, get the castings dry.
It should go pretty fast:blink:

Got it apart and inside, I will now know every part of a Grizzly 8" jointer before ever operating one!


----------



## Benny Blanco (Apr 21, 2012)

I got the machine back together, only a couple of water spots from the down pour.
I tested the two tables, they are better then .001" using a 50 pound 48" Pratt&Whitney steel straight edge, and strips of fine rice paper .00075" thick, and that is spanning the tables over the cutter head straight and diagonal.
I think I have a problem with the fence, its concave about 1/32", or .035". The ends from about 8" on the left , and 6" on the right, curl in.
I can bring it back to true within .001" using a large file to knock down the ends, then hand scraping it using a 36" Master straight edge, and prussan blue spotting dye, in about 6hrs time, .002" flat in 4hrs.
How important is it for the fence needing to be flat, or how flat is good enough?

I will try to get a couple of photos up tonight or in the morning, one with exploded view.

a couple photos of the jointer in my photo album, I will try to figuer out how to open them in post later, I am played out, been a long day.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Benny Blanco said:


> I got the machine back together, only a couple of water spots from the down pour.
> I tested the two tables, they are better then .001" using a 50 pound 48" Pratt&Whitney steel straight edge, and strips of fine rice paper .00075" thick, and that is spanning the tables over the cutter head straight and diagonal.
> I think I have a problem with the fence, its concave about 1/32", or .035". The ends from about 8" on the left , and 6" on the right, curl in.
> I can bring it back to true within .001" using a large file to knock down the ends, then hand scraping it using a 36" Master straight edge, and prussan blue spotting dye, in about 6hrs time, .002" flat in 4hrs.
> ...



Last question first..."highlight" by upscrolling with your left mouse button down, they will turn blue. Then right button "copy" them. Then write your post and right button, "paste" them in. This is just a quicky method.

Like most machinists who get into woodworking, you probably will expect the same level of accuracy out of wood as in metal...it just ain't necessary, since wood moves more than your allowances/tolerances. However you can tune your machines with the skill and equipment you have better than 99% of us, so have at it! :thumbsup: Sounds like a relatively simple fix on the fence ...a hand file and some wet dry paper on a block to bring back the surface. Looking forward to the pictures. :yes: bill


----------



## Benny Blanco (Apr 21, 2012)

I will try to curb my excessive compulsive disorder toward machine alignment.
I had some scary times with my Rockwell contractors saw, it liked to spit boards at me with considerable velocity.
The blade was skewed from the miter slots about a 1/32, the fence about the same causing a pinch, after fixing those problems it seems to do a good job.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Very nice! You will like that. Looks like it got a new base at some point or didn't have one originally and they ordered one.


----------



## Benny Blanco (Apr 21, 2012)

The fellow I bought it from couldnt tell me much of anything about it, or when it was made.
I have a learning curve to go through on operation, but, can break down the machine in the back of a pickup in a rain storm pretty fast.:thumbsup:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Uh, yeah I'd say! Hope you took the chance to clean the dovetail ways and lube them (recommend dry molly lube which won't attract sawdust). Glad you could get Humpty back together again and aligned so well. I did that for the first time recently and was pretty slow and methodical. Was pretty daunting but jointers are pretty straight-forward machines and once you've done it you have a pretty thorough understanding of how they work. 

As far as operating, stay away from the spinning knives! :laughing: You've done enough with dangerous machines to know that side of things but one key point in getting a flat board is to put the weight on the out feed side once there is enough board to do so. Always use push blocks for face jointing. It makes me nervous when I see people on videos NOT using push blocks. Only takes one slip-up to ruin your day. Good luck! Look forward to seeing what you build. :thumbsup:


----------



## Benny Blanco (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks for the tips, I will go slow and easy. Will do alot of test joints first.
I had the machine apart in about an hour, took me most of the rest of the day to get it back together. The Grizzly service dept seems really good, and were helpful.
Machines dont care if they are cutting material or you.
On grinding machines, its a good idea to let the machine run for 1 minute before working it, and keep yourself out of the burst line at all times, I do that with the table saw.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Did you get the manual?*

If not here it is: http://cdn0.grizzly.com/manuals/g1018_m.pdf


----------



## Benny Blanco (Apr 21, 2012)

I didnt get a manual with the machine, found the manual on Grizzly, nice that they do that.
I am taking some time to spred some more 220 outlets around, for this, and perhaps a couple future machines.
The jointer runs, the fellow powered it up for me.
Should be up and running soon!


----------



## Benny Blanco (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow!!!!
Good results right off! I followed the great tips you guys gave me.
Took very light cuts, reading the wood color, watching the hand pressure on the two tables, first board just perfect, smooth and square.
The machine runs pretty smooth, a nickel wont stay on end, but doesnt vibrate around.
I am more then pleased with this, thanks so much for the help.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Congratulations on the nice score. That is a sharp looking jointer.


----------



## Benny Blanco (Apr 21, 2012)

Thank you, I am glad I found this.
Its working without any problems. I have about 4hrs on it, it smoothed up in running, a nickel will stand on edge anywhere on the table!


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

Benny Blanco said:


> Thank you, I am glad I found this.
> Its working without any problems. I have about 4hrs on it, it smoothed up in running, a nickel will stand on edge anywhere on the table!


What more can a man ask? Congrats on a terrific find!


----------

